# bolt on wheels??



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I think they suck!!!!!


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

In my opinion they make 99.9% of rides look shitty


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

i like bolt ons, cragers, supremes, bolt ons with a solid center kinda like a baby moon center was always my dream


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

the old 90's spoke wheels with fake center caps with spinners just doesnt do it.


----------



## stympy (Jan 18, 2008)

i like them!!! i got a really nice set of 80 spoke Crown wheels (13 inch) i like the way they look...everybody roll on 100 and 72 spokes i like to be different


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

unless there cragers or supremes i think there ugly


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> I think they suck!!!!!


no shit...easy to say that now china's are in the market. 10 yrs ago 80% of this site would been riding direct bolts

someone is looking for attention huh lol


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> no shit...easy to say that now china's are in the market. 10 yrs ago 80% of this site would been riding direct bolts
> 
> someone is looking for attention huh lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cant stand boltons


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

joeycutlass said:


> i like bolt ons, cragers, supremes, bolt ons with a solid center kinda like a baby moon center was always my dream


good point, but bolt on wires? They just look um-not good.but hey everyone got different taste


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> no shit...easy to say that now china's are in the market. 10 yrs ago 80% of this site would been riding direct boltssomeone is looking for attention huh lol


10 years ago or now,lowriding is expensive that's why it ain't for just anyone.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

If theyre mcleans ill roll them those were my first set of wires but at least with bolt ons the *** on 100$ chinas cant say shit


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Silentdawg said:


> the old 90's spoke wheels with fake center caps with spinners just doesnt do it.


exactly what iam trying to say


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Bolt-ons? :dunno:










everybody says that car has bolt-ons and not daytons


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> I think they suck!!!!!


YOU MUST BE YOUNG? AND YOU CAN SAY THAT BUT BACK WHEN MY FIRST CAR WAS ON BOLT ON ROADSTERS AND THEY WAS TIGHT BUT NOW NOT SO COOL LOL


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

True Spokes , Starwires or Classic's are still nice wheels if you can find a clean set .


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Bolt ons started the game son!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TELLEM OG


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

This ride wont get any better with a set of KO wheels. In a sea of Impalas on Chinas, this one will definitely stand out.


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Bolt ons started the game son!



Yep . 
My first set was a clean set of True spokes on 5.20's in 87 then 13 inch Starwires 155/80/13 in 88


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

AGUILAR3 said:


> This ride wont get any better with a set of KO wheels. In a sea of Impalas on Chinas, this one will definitely stand out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

This is a comeback just like those f%@kn' snap back hats....nothing better than old school...thats why its always comes back in full circle...:yes:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

They were cool back in the day. I had a set of direct bolt Player Wire Wheels, but now they are dated and not cool. Just like crushed velvet interior on the dash, and those thick all wood steering wheels.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

thats some og shit and its koo on some car but not all


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> I think they suck!!!!!


*A young man knows the rules but the old man knows the exceptions...*


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

stympy said:


> i like them!!! i got a really nice set of 80 spoke Crown wheels (13 inch) i like the way they look...everybody roll on 100 and 72 spokes i like to be different


what fuckn year iz this..1986 iz when tha knock offs came in play 72spoke killa daytons put boltons out in tha early 90s if you riden on mccleans .crowns.l.a.wires then you was scared to rider daytons didnt have a gun...for tha lowlow jackers...or you couldnt aford them...but bolt ons where a joke........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

You would have been klowned off crenshaw blvd...only place you wouldnt have got klowned was hollywoodblvd..or maybe whittier... But us brothas was going backwards.....we did bolt ons in tha 70s wit big hubs truspokes..rockets..ss craigers..in tha early 80s it was mclean laces......then came killa daytons and zenith knockoffs from then on out i still got some stamped 12/1990 72 spoke dayton and both my riderz on 100 spoke...even my cutlass got some knockoff 20s.....hammers all day holmes 90008west


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

You would have been klowned off crenshaw blvd...only place you wouldnt have got klowned was hollywoodblvd..or maybe whittier... But us brothas wasnt going backwards.....we did bolt ons in tha 70s wit big hubs truspokes..rockets..ss craigers..in tha early 80s it was mclean laces......then came killa daytons and zenith knockoffs from then on out i still got some stamped 12/1990 72 spoke dayton and both my riderz on 100 spoke...even my cutlass got some knockoff 20s.....hammers all day holmes 90008west


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

illstorm said:


> *A young man knows the rules but the old man knows the exceptions...*


wtf


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

if they bolt on they got to be trus and vouges for the hoes


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> You would have been klowned off crenshaw blvd...only place you wouldnt have got klowned was hollywoodblvd..or maybe whittier... But us brothas wasnt going backwards.....we did bolt ons in tha 70s wit big hubs truspokes..rockets..ss craigers..in tha early 80s it was mclean laces......then came killa daytons and zenith knockoffs from then on out i still got some stamped 12/1990 72 spoke dayton and both my riderz on 100 spoke...even my cutlass got some knockoff 20s.....hammers all day holmes 90008west


true enuff said^^^ i been lowridin since the 70"S


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

bolt on superemmes and cragars are cool.. but bolt on spokes never


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> bolt on superemmes and cragars are cool.. but bolt on spokes never


x100000


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

There was a time if you had Rays or Classics you had the best. But that was the past.

I ONLY like them if they are on a archived car that has been garaged and brought back out.

The LA Show showcased this.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

AGUILAR3 said:


> This ride wont get any better with a set of KO wheels. In a sea of Impalas on Chinas, this one will definitely stand out.


I think bolt on's still have their place. This car is a perfect example of that. The caps make a huge difference.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> 10 years ago or now,lowriding is expensive that's why it ain't for just anyone.


 Actually its not, anyone can buy a $1500 G body, and throw a $1000 setup in it along with $300 Chinas and call themselves a lowrider.


Lownslow302 said:


> If theyre mcleans ill roll them those were my first set of wires but at least with bolt ons the *** on 100$ chinas cant say shit


You roll model cars Eshoeteric....... please shut up


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

DEPENDS WHAT KIND OF BOLT ONS MY FIRST TWO LOWRIDERS ON SUPREAMS AND TRU-CLASSICS!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Ur fuckin trippin if u think my wheels suck!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowrico said:


> Actually its not, anyone can buy a $1500 G body, and throw a $100 setup in it along with $300 Chinas and call themselves a lowrider.
> 
> You roll model cars Eshoeteric....... please shut up


you have china standards with monster truck tires so STFU


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

On tha real throw back bolts are kool for nastalga.....i love oleskool......i built some fener stone pumps..but i know it dont work like marzocchi....but tha boltons i.m disn is tha ones from tha early 90s....with tha fake knock0ffs.......when where they ever kool...even in meance to society...i lmao when i saw that 5.0.....wit boltons calling them daytons.......that was not kool people.....that aint oleskool.....they?didnt ride them in tha 70s.........real throw back wires are pre 87


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

lowrico said:


> Actually its not, anyone can buy a $1500 G body, and throw a $100 setup in it along with $300 Chinas and call themselves a lowrider.


where the hell can I buy a $100 set up. I need to know.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

tru2thagame said:


> where the hell can I buy a $100 set up. I need to know.


supposed to be $1000.But you get the points.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

lowrico said:


> supposed to be $1000.But you get the points.


:rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

I hate the bolt on wires with the ninja 3 way star knockoff


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

What about them north side houston motha fuckaz riden remakes of 83 and 84 cadillac stockspokes..aka..swangas...slabriden.....iz tha most nasty lookin shit in the world....these cars make blacks..my own..look bad....the truth


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> What about them north side houston motha fuckaz riden remakes of 83 and 84 cadillac stockspokes..aka..swangas...slabriden.....iz tha most nasty lookin shit in the world....these cars make blacks..my own..look bad....the truth


keep in mind swangas are made here unlike most spokes people ride on theyre also riding american made tires not 20$ chinese imports with paintjobs costing more than your average juiced gbody. 

95% of blacks in general make their own race look bad, the car they drive has nothing to do with it.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Get tha fuck out of here with that 95% shit cause if you lowride your copying black style...so you look like us....l.a blacks bitch......now swangas iz made the usa.....but so are these new knockoofs ...gboyz.....1way...and a few others make rims in l.a. Lorenzo at 1way iz in s.c los angeles ....so they are usa made dumbass.......china aint in l.a.....and fuck kandypaint on bullshit wit neon lights......we got ridaz..real deal str shit....single pump pistons wit fullframes...and nasty lockups and they lay and drive....not the blvd....the freeway.....videocars bitch ass....a day with big fish superstars.........90008west


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Get tha fuck out of here with that 95% shit cause *if you lowride your copying black style*...so you look like us....l.a blacks bitch......now swangas iz made the usa.....but so are these new knockoofs ...gboyz.....1way...and a few others make rims in l.a. Lorenzo at 1way iz in s.c los angeles ....so they are usa made dumbass.......china aint in l.a.....and fuck kandypaint on bullshit wit neon lights......we got ridaz..real deal str shit....single pump pistons wit fullframes...and nasty lockups and they lay and drive....not the blvd....the freeway.....videocars bitch ass....a day with big fish superstars.........90008west


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: yall didnt invent shit :bowrofl: thanks for the laugh.

didnt read the rest cause it looks like you typed with a watermelon and chicken in your mouth


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: yall didnt invent shit :bowrofl: thanks for the laugh.
> 
> didnt read the rest cause it looks like you typed with a watermelon and chicken in your mouth


:angry: :nosad: but how many mexicans can cruise down the street in a six-fo, wrap it around a telephone pole, throw it in the gutter and go buy another? :dunno:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

SyckCutty said:


> :angry: :nosad: but how many mexicans can cruise down the street in a six-fo, wrap it around a telephone pole, throw it in the gutter and go buy another? :dunno:


how does it go from bolt on wheels topic,to what race can do what??


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> how does it go from bolt on wheels topic,to what race can do what??


:uh: :dunno: the topic changed before I got here


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> On tha real throw back bolts are kool for nastalga.....i love oleskool......i built some fener stone pumps..but i know it dont work like marzocchi....but tha boltons i.m disn is tha ones from tha early 90s....with tha fake knock0ffs.......when where they ever kool...even in meance to society...i lmao when i saw that 5.0.....wit boltons calling them daytons.......that was not kool people.....that aint oleskool.....they?didnt ride them in tha 70s.........real throw back wires are pre 87


ill rather have a ported fenner stone pump over any pump


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

1st off that fagott who fucks? His methhead mamma ....need to go threw?tha books ...ted wells....dose?that mean anythang....athan????????balcksam???????we started this....and if you aint from l.a ..you aint stated shit.....this tha motherland of lowriden blacks is tha?daddy...and mexicans iz tha mamma.......but it start from us..........no where else....so lets check area codes...and rider stripes.....i didnt get tha info from lrm....a black man taught me lifts..square ......who skooled him?????????doi this sknce tha mid 60s....213.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: yall didnt invent shit :bowrofl: thanks for the laugh.didnt read the rest cause it looks like you typed with a watermelon and chicken in your mouth


sit low on your donkey and eat your taco pisas....you aint even got a lowlow do you ******..........where iz 302 at......jus kurious bitch.......internetridah.........whatch me on big fish and hate soooooowoooooop.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

SyckCutty said:


> :angry: :nosad: but how many mexicans can cruise down the street in a six-fo, wrap it around a telephone pole, throw it in the gutter and go buy another? :dunno:


not to many...most ese i know ride luxuryridas...bigbodylacs.....kleangbody.....deville ....and tha old katts got 64s 63s62s.....l.a.mexicans ballin they like tha newer ridahs.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

twin60 said:


> ill rather have a ported fenner stone pump over any pump


i built acouple they have pn 106..108...steel blocks.....they still work and kleaned up.......


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

no matter the race..bolt ons does not earn you a plaque, period.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Silentdawg said:


> no matter the race..bolt ons does not earn you a plaque, period.


:uh: what about chinas


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

SyckCutty said:


> :uh: what about chinas


why does everyone hate on chinas most of the people who dont even have a car so dont even got no say so in shit


----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

This can go on forever , just love them lowriders.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

On the real the rims ya.ll call china are made in l.a. At hydraulic shops...in warehouses to...but tha fact is they are generick daytons..and zeniths...like adidas wit 4stripes...but they are the norm in tha strz and show.....and if you understand economics it should make sense.....100spoke daytons or now defuct zenith..now wire wheel kin........cost 1200 and up.....generick made to order powdercoated or anodized....how?you?want tthem?custom even cost bout 750....knockoofs addapters included.......now lets say you dipn start catchn some lix on the front end....and come down and yo tire blow? And bend da rim up.......150 $....get you and bramd new generick..........and after all that if i tell you this 100spoke on this car is a dayton how you gone tell.....they patend was over a longtime ago......we call l.a. Spokes...dayton come from ohio.....thus tha name....but i still got some real ohio wires


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Silentdawg said:


> no matter the race..bolt ons does not earn you a plaque, period.


man you couldnt ride no roadsters..l.a.wires.crowns..mcleans.. On crenshaw? Blvd.....not untill daytons patend was up..then they made generick knockoffs....a old man could get away with it...but a lowlow no bet.....knock offs.....no matter tha spoke patern....knockoff....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> On the real the rims ya.ll call china are made in l.a. At hydraulic shops...in warehouses to...but the fact is they are generic daytons..and zeniths...like adidas wit 4stripes...but they are the norm in the star and show.....and if you understand economics it should make sense.....100spoke daytons or now defunct zenith..now wire wheel kin........cost 1200 and up.....generic made to order powder coated or anodized....how?you?want them?custom even cost bout 750....knockoffs adapters included.......now lets say you dipn start catching some lix on the front end....and come down and yo tire blow? And bend the rim up.......150 $....get you and brand new generic*..........and after all that if i tell you this 100spoke on this car is a dayton how you gone tell.....they patient was over a longtime ago......*we call l.a. Spokes...dayton come from ohio.....thus the name....but i still got some real ohio wires


 If you know your rims, you can tell, easy!


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

How.......please tell me all the genericks is made after dayton....i know a dude that even makes bogus zenith....and joe i know 72 88 spokes are dayton design unique and exclusive to dayton but 100s look the same...the?golds are different thats it.......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> If you know your rims, you can tell, easy!


x2 its not even rocket science. you can even tell whos using chinas with chips and kos too


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> x you can even tell whos using chinas with chips and kos too


about 95% of the rides you see on the streets these days.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 its not even rocket science. you can even tell whos using chinas with chips and kos too


how dumb ass.....explain....stupid motha fucka.......if you kno rims daytons 100spke is whats being remade......s0 how you kno...bitch....what you even riden......a civic....or some out of town chipnshit.............lmao....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> how dumb ass.....explain....stupid motha fucka.......if you kno rims daytons 100spke is whats being remade......s0 how you kno...bitch....what you even riden......a civic....or some out of town chipnshit.............lmao....


Umad?

cause it sounds like Umad.

like i said it aint rocket science:twak:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

WoW :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



and x100 on telling a Dayton 100 spoke from a CHINA manufactured 100 spoke. knockoffs, wheels, it's all obvious what's what to those that know. Even with the new CHINA 72's


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> WoW :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:and x100 on telling a Dayton 100 spoke from a CHINA manufactured 100 spoke. knockoffs, wheels, it's all obvious what's what to those that know. Even with the new CHINA 72's


you dont have a lowider do you.......tell tha truth..........what kind of car you got??????????????????????????????????????cant reply........


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> you dont have a lowider do you.......tell tha truth..........what kind of car you got??????????????????????????????????????cant reply........


more into sports cars and choppers now


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Then get tha fuck outta lowrider bizz......you got a hello kitty civic.......with rainbow guts......where you from they probally aint even got lowridres........sucka.......yeah i got lowered honda......lamo.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> you dont have a lowider do you.......tell tha truth..........what kind of car you got??????????????????????????????????????cant reply........


Nahh homie, my garages aren't full of riders, you got me. I take the bus everywhere  You aren't trying to hear what anyone says either way it goes, just want to run your mouth like on those whack ass videos you claim you were on. Try the search function and you'll figure out how YOU can tell a CHINA manufactured rim from a Dayton.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> *Then get tha fuck outta lowrider bizz*......you got a hello kitty civic.......with rainbow guts......where you from they probally aint even got lowridres........sucka.......yeah i got lowered honda......lamo.....


fuck you you cant tell who can and cant be a lowrider im sure youve ran around and mouthed that shit to other ****** i hope one day someone takes that plaque of yours and shoves it up your ass


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

if youre wondering im not aiming for some bullshit ass chevy anymore if im gonna get something fuck reaching for the sky, im going punch a fucking giraffe till one of these is in my possession


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

have any off you dudes ever seen a dayton catalog......yeah i got one .....they make bolt ons too.....for fwd lacs......a l.a.?repitible...cant no body tell that a 100 spoke dayton and generick are identicle


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> have any off you dudes ever seen a dayton catalog......yeah i got one .....they make bolt ons too.....for fwd lacs......a l.a.?repitible...cant no body tell that a 100 spoke dayton and generick are identicle


:roflmao: with spelling like that i can see why you cant see a difference


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> fuck you you cant tell who can and cant be a lowrider im sure youve ran around and mouthed that shit to other ****** i hope one day someone takes that plaque of yours and shoves it up your ass


i gave that sorry ass plaque back to them no ridin ass fools.......hood ridaz ........so fuckyou you no have a lowlow so get off layitlow getit.......... And i build pumps bitch.....when hops... And keep it real west......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

yet youre still reppin youre only helping in giving them a black eye, ***** you troll too much.

the only pumps you build are high heels bitch ass *****.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> have any off you dudes ever seen a dayton catalog......yeah i got one .....they make bolt ons too.....for fwd lacs......a l.a.?repitible...cant no body tell that a 100 spoke dayton and generick are identicle











HOW CANT YOU TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN DZ AND CHINAS


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nahh homie, my garages aren't full of riders, you got me. I take the bus everywhere  You aren't trying to hear what anyone says either way it goes, just want to run your mouth like on those whack ass videos you claim you were on. Try the search function and you'll figure out how YOU can tell a CHINA manufactured rim from a Dayton.


if a mexican dude in bellgardens cailf....made a 100spoke would it be china........a motha fucka ridin a transit bus tellin lowriders bout they rims....busses dont ride on knockoffs.......set down low in tha seat.......


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> if a mexican dude in bellgardens cailf....made a 100spoke would it be china........a motha fucka ridin a transit bus tellin lowriders bout they rims....busses dont ride on knockoffs.......set down low in tha seat.......


ALL CHINA PARTS IF YOU GOING TO TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE GET IT TOGETHER HOMEBOY


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Dont hate cause you dont make the bigfish dvd .....aint my problem if you aint active.....or you a fritobagger...or maybe yo rider just aint shit....aint my fault......dont be mad at me......l.a....lowriders and palmtrees.....13inch deez and bomb trees......


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Dont hate cause you dont make the bigfish dvd .....aint my problem if you aint active.....or you a fritobagger...or maybe yo rider just aint shit....aint my fault......dont be mad at me......l.a....lowriders and palmtrees.....13inch deez and bomb trees......


:rofl::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

SPOOK82 said:


> ALL CHINA PARTS IF YOU GOING TO TALK SHIT TO PEOPLE GET IT TOGETHER HOMEBOY


well i.m sure you know where your rims come from homeboy....they daytons....wirewheelking....come on it was once a time none off yall could rolled no daytons down crenshaw bl sunday night....where did la wire..roadster..crown...player...gryphon...get they bizzness......wasnt from us.......


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> if a mexican dude in bellgardens cailf....made a 100spoke would it be china........a motha fucka ridin a transit bus tellin lowriders bout they rims....busses dont ride on knockoffs.......set down low in tha seat.......


They are MANUFACTURED overseas. They may be assembled in the little shops you speak of and then branded with their own name, however, they are all from overseas. That shouldn't be too hard to understand, even for someone as young and simple minded as yourself. The bus thing was a joke, just in case that wasn't clear. What i don't understand is what it is that you think you are contributing to the lowrider lifestyle by getting on here with bad grammer and downing on everything you post about. What is your contribution here kid?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> They are MANUFACTURED overseas. They may be assembled in the little shops you speak of and then branded with their own name, however, they are all from overseas. That shouldn't be too hard to understand, even for someone as young and simple minded as yourself. The bus thing was a joke, just in case that wasn't clear. What i don't understand is what it is that you think you are contributing to the lowrider lifestyle by getting on here with bad grammer and downing on everything you post about. What is your contribution here kid?


X2 CHAVALAS LIKE YOU GIVE LOWRIDERS A BAD NAME WITH ALL THAT SENSELESS SHIT TALKING


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Now what about all them years mexicans was riden boltons.......all threw tha 90s.......now yall make a fus bout where the knockoffs was made......remember when your knockoff was decoration.......no hammer needed.....lmao..............some yall still ride like that.......depend on where yall from......keepit 100%


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

x2 and talkin shit bout Mexicans or chicanos being new to lowrider ese i kno vatos older then you that have been lowridin since the 60


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

ALSO DO YOUR RESEARCH ON HERE (NOT HARD) SINCE YOU CAN GO ON WHEEL/TIRE TOPICS AND YOU CAN READ UP AND FIND OUT WHAT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN DZ, ZS AND CHINAS ARE 
ALSO IF YOU BUY YOUR SELF A SET OF DZ YOU CAN COMPARE THEM TO YOUR CHINAS YOU CHIP ON AND FIND OUT THE DIFFERENCES BETWEEN THEM


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

SPOOK82 said:


> X2 CHAVALAS LIKE YOU GIVE LOWRIDERS A BAD NAME WITH ALL THAT SENSELESS SHIT TALKING


and puto like you make lowriding slow and unkool.....holmes....fuck all that lowandslow shit locked up doinit movin........and will break yo chipnass off..........


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

who gives a shit.......... /thread


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:buttkick::no:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Now like i said how many off yall have dayton zenith or wirewheelking rim........how many off you cyberriders even got a lowlow not to mention mutiple lows........s0 you lames respect a real rider......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Bolt ons started the game son!


Tru!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> Now like i said how many off yall have dayton zenith or wirewheelking rim........how many off you cyberriders even got a lowlow not to mention mutiple lows........s0 you lames respect a real rider......


Sir, please post pictures of your Dayton's and Zenith's and we can all tell you if they're real or not since you have no idea how to tell the difference or refrain from posting on the internets. Thank you.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yaeh i.m keep it real mexicans is kool but blacks had daytons 1st fact.....we lifted are cars 1st vato....ted wells ..doc...athan....blacksam....big ratt.....aint none these dude mexican....and these are tha 1st generation of riders...so lets have reality check......what year did mexicans start riden daytons.............? Ted wells documented a lifted car in 66......owner wasnt mexican.....1st set of roadster purchashed was a mexican nuyer


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Now like i said how many off yall have dayton zenith or wirewheelking rim........how many off you cyberriders even got a lowlow not to mention mutiple lows........s0 you lames respect a real CHIPPER......


FIXED


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Sir, please post pictures of your Dayton's and Zenith's and we can all tell you if they're real or not since you have no idea how to tell the difference or refrain from posting on the internets. Thank you.


he doesnt want to he wants you to buy a dvd where he gave a big fish a blowjob


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Yaeh i.m keep it real mexicans is kool but blacks had daytons 1st fact.....*we lifted are cars 1st vato*....ted wells ..doc...athan....blacksam....big ratt.....aint none these dude mexican....and these are tha 1st generation of riders...so lets have reality check......what year did mexicans start riden daytons.............? Ted wells documented a lifted car in 66......owner wasnt mexican.....1st set of roadster purchashed was a mexican nuyer


white people lifted cars first get your facts straight


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

shoeone32 said:


> Yaeh i.m keep it real mexicans is kool but blacks had daytons 1st fact.....we lifted are cars 1st vato....ted wells ..doc...athan....blacksam....big ratt.....aint none these dude mexican....and these are tha 1st generation of riders...so lets have reality check......what year did mexicans start riden daytons.............? Ted wells documented a lifted car in 66......owner wasnt mexican.....1st set of roadster purchashed was a mexican nuyer


your argument is invalid. :nicoderm:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> Yaeh i.m keep it *real mexicans is kool but blacks had daytons 1st fact....*.we lifted are cars 1st vato....ted wells ..doc...athan....blacksam....big ratt.....aint none these dude mexican....and these are tha 1st generation of riders...so lets have reality check......what year did mexicans start riden daytons.............? Ted wells documented a lifted car in 66......owner wasnt mexican.....1st set of roadster purchashed was a mexican nuyer


 wat does this have to do with bolt on's?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Yaeh i.m keep it real mexicans is kool but blacks had daytons 1st fact.....we lifted are cars 1st vato....ted wells ..doc...athan....blacksam....big ratt.....aint none these dude mexican....and these are tha 1st generation of riders...so lets have reality check......what year did mexicans start riden daytons.............? Ted wells documented a lifted car in 66......owner wasnt mexican.....1st set of roadster purchashed was a mexican nuyer











WHO SAID ANYTHING BOUT MEXICANS AND BLACKS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Shoeone if your such a genious about rims 

how can you tell the difference between real zeniths and reproductions?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> Now like i said how many off yall have dayton zenith or wirewheelking rim........how many off you cyberriders even got a lowlow not to mention mutiple lows........s0 you lames respect a real rider......



:roflmao:


respect who ? YOU? :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> Shoeone if your such a genious about rims
> 
> how can you tell the difference between real zeniths and reproductions?


real ones arent sold by jd


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Sir, please post pictures of your Dayton's and Zenith's and we can all tell you if they're real or not since you have no idea how to tell the difference or refrain from posting on the internets. Thank you.


bitch 1st off i got reall daytons 72...gold &chrome...and i got some rims made 2 sets of ~100s....black annodized&chrome....gold.chrome and red......yep they aint dz those are for special events.........now layitlow taught ya.ll how to lowrider.....i learned from leepin lonnnie.professionals cc....rock tha bell....damu riders....longbeach dave seasidecc....where yall get it...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

REV. chuck said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> respect who ? YOU? :roflmao:


lmao


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> real ones arent sold by jd


nah. just put air in them and see which one still has air after 10 minutes


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

I know this much unless you bought them u aint no nada..and zenith iz no longer around and jd dont make them and they fake he say he so....jd..used to be from tha i........wire wheelking is tha closet thing to a z........now nobody will answer the real questions.....who keep china wire going for a decade.......who had daytons 1st


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> I know this much unless you bought them u aint no nada..and zenith iz no longer around and jd dont make them and they fake he say he so....jd..used to be from tha i........*wire wheelking is tha closet thing to a z.*.......now nobody will answer the real questions.....who keep china wire going for a decade.......who had daytons 1st


Wire Wheel King is Zenith :buttkick:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Tru!


yeah pops it started wit pescos to?but i aint runin one?????


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> yeah pops it started wit pescos to?but i aint runin one?????


where talking about wheels, homie


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> I know this much unless you bought them u aint no nada..and zenith iz no longer around and jd dont make them and they fake he say he so....jd..used to be from tha i........wire wheelking is tha closet thing to a z........now nobody will answer the real questions.....who keep china wire going for a decade.......who had daytons 1st


wwk is still selling the real zenith wheels 

once again you prove your NOONE to respect


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

i like trus and mcleans


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

shoeone32 said:


> I know this much unless you bought them u aint no nada..and zenith iz no longer around and jd dont make them and they fake he say he so....jd..used to be from tha i........wire wheelking is tha closet thing to a z........now nobody will answer the real questions.....who keep china wire going for a decade.......*who had daytons 1s*t


you know it was the white man!They used them to race.If you really want to know.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> white people lifted cars first get your facts straight


you aint from l.a. You dont know who did what....you learned lowriders threw lrm....fuck you know bout who lifted whar......sears had hydraulic pumps bitch ass.....ottatowners need not speak millineum riders.......i was born to this shit.......l.a .thang.......


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> you aint from l.a. You dont know who did what....you learned lowriders threw lrm....fuck you know bout who lifted whar......sears had hydraulic pumps bitch ass.....ottatowners need not speak millineum riders.......i was born to this shit.......l.a .thang.......


you were born with mental retardation as well werent you?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> *you aint from l.a. *You dont know who did what....you learned lowriders threw lrm....fuck you know bout who lifted whar......sears had hydraulic pumps bitch ass.....ottatowners need not speak millineum riders.......i was born to this shit.......l.a .thang.......


what does that have to do with anything aside that youve proven to the half the world as to how much of a tool you are. you didnt build lowriders in the 60s so you yourself are in the same boat as to who did what. the way you act youve been spoonfed bullshit your whole life as to how lowriding should be.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> you know it was the white man!They used them to race.If you really want to know.


your wright they came off jags.........dingdingding....lmao......but then who gorem its lowrider history........hint it was 85........


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i doubt you even know who makes the best knock offs


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> your wright *they came off jags*.........dingdingding....lmao......but then who gorem its lowrider history........hint it was 85........


:roflmao: youre way the fuck off on that


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> I know this much unless you bought them u aint no nada..and zenith iz no longer around and jd dont make them and they fake he say he so....jd..used to be from tha i........wire wheelking is tha closet thing to a z........now nobody will answer the real questions.....who keep china wire going for a decade.......who had daytons 1st


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> bitch 1st off i got reall daytons 72...gold &chrome...and i got some rims made 2 sets of ~100s....black annodized&chrome....gold.chrome and red......yep they aint dz those are for special events.........now layitlow taught ya.ll how to lowrider.....i learned from leepin lonnnie.professionals cc....rock tha bell....damu riders....longbeach dave seasidecc....where yall get it...


Don't be mad just because you don't know what your talking about. I bet you don't even know that the wheel you claim you have that are anodized are not actually anodized, they're powdercoated to give the anodized effect. But i'm sure you'll back track and act like you already knew that. Special event wheels??:roflmao: Yeah something's "special" but it ain't your wheels. 

You remind me of a saying. "Sometimes it's just better to remain silent and look a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt."


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Now for all you slowfolks....let me explain....zenith wire wheels went out of bussiness a while back....the original staff decide to open there own company....they where the employees of zenith....there company iz not zenith its wire wheel king.........if you do bussiness with them you would know this ....netriders......going to san jose to get me a set.............watch who ya talkn too folks like i said i.m a repitible rider from.......if ya from l.a. Ya know me....if not you dont ride........boxchevshoe.........mothafucka.........mad house proformance..........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Don't be mad just because you don't know what your talking about. I bet you don't even know that the wheel you claim you have that are anodized are not actually anodized, they're powdercoated to give the anodized effect. But i'm sure you'll back track and act like you already knew that. Special event wheels??:roflmao: Yeah something's "special" but it ain't your wheels. You remind me of a saying. "Sometimes it's just better to remain silent and look a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt."


haten on a real rida aint gone make you one....you remind me yo mamma should have had a abortion


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Now for all you slowfolks....let me explain....zenith wire wheels went out of bussiness a while back....the original staff decide to open there own company....they where the employees of zenith....there company iz not zenith its wire wheel king.........if you do bussiness with them you would know this ....netriders......going to san jose to get me a set.............watch who ya talkn too folks like i said i.m a *repitible* rider from.......if ya from l.a. Ya know me....if not you dont ride........boxchevshoe.........mothafucka.........mad house proformance..........


ive seen G$ type more coherently than this shit i just tried to read.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> your wright they came off jags.........dingdingding....lmao......but then who gorem its lowrider history........hint it was 85........


the first adjustable suspension was air it came from a 30's chrysler and was installed on a early 50's shoebox ford (crown vic or like) also greasers were using sand bags for better traction more grab in the 50's which made the cars lower of course


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> Now for all you slowfolks....let me explain....zenith wire wheels went out of bussiness a while back....the original staff decide to open there own company....they where the employees of zenith....there company iz not zenith its wire wheel king.........if you do bussiness with them you would know this ....netriders......going to san jose to get me a set.............watch who ya talkn too folks like i said i.m a repitible rider from.......if ya from l.a. Ya know me....if not you dont ride........boxchevshoe.........mothafucka.........mad house proformance..........


shut the fuck up bitch


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

302 where is that????????????


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> haten on a real rida aint gone make you one....you remind me yo mamma should have had a abortion


real riders also are humble cats, you should meet one youll learn a lot.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

302 where is that???????????? Ya still talkn but aint got a lowrider....youre a norider


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> 302 where is that????????????


in your fucking ass ******


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> the first adjustable suspension was air it came from a 30's chrysler and was installed on a early 50's shoebox ford (crown vic or like) also greasers were using sand bags for better traction more grab in the 50's which made the cars lower of course


i was talking about knockoffs wheels, theyve been around since the brass age of racing.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> i was talking about knockoffs wheels, theyve been around since the brass age of racing.


oh indeed


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> oh indeed


i think sandbags had something to do with salt flat racing


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

REV. chuck said:


> oh indeed


im sure the dude doesnt know shit about lowriding if you ask him to name one famous lowrider hell probably say santana


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Lownslow302 said:


> im sure the dude doesnt know shit about lowriding if you ask him to name one famous lowrider hell probably say santana


hes a ****** fuck


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

REV. chuck said:


> shut the fuck up bitch


yo mamma gives head to who...............air aint hydraulic ******...........burninhell rev.......out of towners no nothing bout tha history of lowriding cause yal wasnt there.....hahahahahah......i.m from l.a. Your not.....so it upsets you when the real story told because you believe in lies...........thank tha black man for lowriders......the ultimate complimate...imulatation .....wanna be like us......thats why we got the hottest riders ....the cleanest str cars....and why ya.ll wanna come to crenshaw blvd......


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> haten on a real rida aint gone make you one....you remind me yo mamma should have had a abortion


Post some pics kid. Lets see those wheels, kid. You have got to be in your late teens/early 20's and most definately a drop out. I'm right and it makes you mad doesn't it shoehorn?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> yo mamma gives head to who...............air aint hydraulic ******...........burninhell rev.......out of towners no nothing bout tha history of lowriding cause yal wasnt there.....hahahahahah......i.m from l.a. Your not.....so it upsets you when the real story told because you believe in lies...........thank tha black man for lowriders......the ultimate complimate...imulatation .....wanna be like us......thats why we got the hottest riders ....the cleanest str cars....and why ya.ll wanna come to crenshaw blvd......



post your car real rida


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah but on a head up fade i.ll knockyo ass out....rev...lownslow.....and a famous lowrider....you been lookn threw lrm........rev iz you one of them lilboy likers heard bout ya.ll that aint kool............wierdoz without lowlowz...and i.m turnt up like a real riders.....oldsk00lwest.........tha shaws finest......


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

im from L.A to btw just decided to move the fuck out of that shit hole


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> Yeah but on a head up fade i.ll knockyo ass out....rev...lownslow.....and a famous lowrider....you been lookn threw lrm........rev iz you one of them lilboy likers heard bout ya.ll that aint kool............wierdoz without lowlowz...and i.m turnt up like a real riders.....oldsk00lwest.........tha shaws finest......


you need the address to come on out and try it? BITCH


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> yo mamma gives head to who...............air aint hydraulic ******...........burninhell rev.......out of towners no nothing bout tha history of lowriding cause yal wasnt there.....hahahahahah......i.m from l.a. Your not.....so it upsets you when the real story told because you believe in lies...........thank tha black man for lowriders......the ultimate complimate...imulatation .....wanna be like us......thats why we got the hottest riders ....the cleanest str cars....and why ya.ll wanna come to crenshaw blvd......











THIS FAKE ASS BUSTER JUST WANTS ATTENTION


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

SPOOK82 said:


> THIS FAKE ASS BUSTER JUST WANTS ATTENTION


this is the way he wants it 

and so he gets it


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Post some pics kid. Lets see those wheels, kid. You have got to be in your late teens/early 20's and most definately a drop out. I'm right and it makes you mad doesn't it shoehorn?


bitch ***** i.m older than you morethanlikely.......and much more of a lowrider...wanna hop for a few$ or pinks.....rims......what ever.........now get some stripes you chippers...then speak........allduespaid.........


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> bitch ***** i.m older than you morethanlikely.......and much more of a lowrider...wanna hop for a few$ or pinks.....rims......what ever.........now get some stripes you chippers...then speak........allduespaid.........


the only stripes you have is the stripes on your headboard from when daddy fucked you in the ass 


BITCH


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Watch them fish dvd vol?48 45 47...l.ook at me....its some more but you.ll get it...self built


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> bitch ***** i.m older than you morethanlikely.......and much more of a lowrider...wanna hop for a few$ or pinks.....rims......what ever.........now get some stripes you chippers...then speak........allduespaid.........


WE DON'T WANT TO TAKE YOUR CHIPPIN ASS CAR FROM YOU
AND THAT'S JUST SAD CLAIM TO BE A OLDER KAT FROM CALI AND STILL CANT TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN DZ,ZS, AND CHINAS POOR ASSHOLE


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> Watch them fish dvd vol?48 45 47...l.ook at me....its some more but you.ll get it...self built


you suck that big fish dudes cock or what?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Watch them fish dvd vol?48 45 47...l.ook at me....its some more but you.ll get it...self built CHIPPER ON CHEEP CHINAS THAT I THINK ARE DZ


FIXED


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

REV. chuck said:


> im from L.A to btw just decided to move the fuck out of that shit hole


it aint my fault you was a snitch that had to pack up and move out...........la aint wanted you...


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

REV. chuck said:


> you suck that big fish dudes cock or what?


NO
HE SITS ON IT


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> it aint my fault you was a snitch that had to pack up and move out...........la aint wanted you...


LOL LA DONT WANT YOUR EMBARRASSING ASS


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

REV. chuck said:


> you need the address to come on out and try it? BITCH


isnt that how you got caught up on how to catch a predator......


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> it aint my fault you was a snitch that had to pack up and move out...........la aint wanted you...


yeah you do you suck his cock swallow too dont ya


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> isnt that how you got caught up on how to catch a predator......


you wanna knock me out think you can youll need to know where im at right?


i mean thats if youve got the balls to do it. so many have said none have tried how bout you? you a bitch or what?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Watch them fish dvd vol?48 45 47...l.ook at me....its some more but you.ll get it...self built


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah glad i got all you wierdoz fired up now do any of you queers hop.....can i get that ...i travel too.....so what do....spook82 sounds like a chipper.....rev wants a young boy .....and 302 aint got alowlow..so....that other ****** he riderless too...........no video footage for none ya.ll bunchanobodies.....that should be yall club........and on tha other hand....what kind club iz it gone be cause you aint no lowriders..........lmao............bunch off fruit s


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Post some pics kid. Lets see those wheels, kid. You have got to be in your late teens/early 20's and most definately a drop out. I'm right and it makes you mad doesn't it shoehorn?


nomoney bet you aint got no pumps and selenoids either


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> yeah glad i got all you wierdoz fired up now do any of you queers hop.....can i get that ...i travel too.....so what do....spook82 sounds like a chipper.....rev wants a young boy .....and 302 aint got alowlow..so....that other ****** he riderless too...........no video footage for none ya.ll bunchanobodies.....that should be yall club........and on tha other hand....what kind club iz it gone be cause you aint no lowriders..........lmao............bunch off fruit s


your the one talking about knocking people out


i called you on it bitch so which is it? you man enough to try like you said or are you a little loud mouth bitch like your mom


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> bitch ***** i.m older than you morethanlikely.......and much more of a lowrider...wanna hop for a few$ or pinks.....rims......what ever.........now get some stripes you chippers...then speak........allduespaid.........


Well if your older, then why don't you grow the hell up and stop acting like an ignorant know it all teenager? I don't hop clown cars or consider bumperless cars lowriders, you can do that all you want and i don't want you're CHINAS that you claim to be Daytons. Good day, kid.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> yeah glad i got all you wierdoz fired up now do any of you queers hop.....can i get that ...i travel too.....so what do....spook82 sounds like a chipper.....rev wants a young boy .....and 302 aint got alowlow..so....that other ****** he riderless too...........no video footage for none ya.ll bunchanobodies.....that should be yall club........and on tha other hand....what kind club iz it gone be cause you aint no lowriders..........lmao............bunch off fruit s


COME GET SOME LEVA ILL SERVE THAT ASS 
SORRY ASS BUSTER MR IM FROM LA AND IM A BAD ASS THAT DONT KNOW MY WHEELS 
FAKE ASS AINT EVEN IN STYLISTICS BUT STILL CLAIMS IT LIKE A BUSTER :FACEPALM:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shoeone32 said:


> nomoney bet you aint got no pumps and selenoids either


What's a soleoid and how does a pump work?:dunno: Please explain what one is and its purpose, i'm sure it will be interesting what your thoughts are on that.


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

[h=4]Thread Information[/h]There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 1 guests)

SPOOK82 
A&W 
sneekyg909 
shoeone32<-------FAGGGGG


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> What's a soleoid and how does a pump work?:dunno: Please explain what one is and its purpose, i'm sure it will be interesting what your thoughts are on that.


DAM SHOEONE32 IS TAKING A LONG TIME TO REPLY MUST BE IN HYDRO TOPICS RESEARCHING TO ANSWER YOU BACK


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

How many of you riders...hahahaha...have a dayton catalog....when the real comes out....ya.ll get quiet ....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

SPOOK82 said:


> COME GET SOME LEVA ILL SERVE THAT ASS SORRY ASS BUSTER MR IM FROM LA AND IM A BAD ASS THAT DONT KNOW MY WHEELS FAKE ASS AINT EVEN IN STYLISTICS BUT STILL CLAIMS IT LIKE A BUSTER :FACEPALM:


formerly stylistics bitch now what it do......


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

OH SHIT SHOEHORN HAS A DAYTON CATALOG HE IS A PROFESSIONAL LOWRIDER NO ONE FUCK WITH HIM 
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> formerly stylistics bitch now what it do......


 QUIT FAKING THE FUNK AND TAKE IT OFF YOU PROFILE IF YOU AINT ROLLING WITH THEM 
BUSTER WANNA B STYLISTICS


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Gay ass spook82 what a regal.....ya mami iz a leva pinche puto.......now since we so fired up can i get a hop out you fruitkakes......


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL PINCHE CHAVALA COME TO THE CHI AND GET SERVED SON 
AND WOW YOU REALLY KNOW YOUR CARS HUH OG LOWRIDER LOL


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Dont matter aint from it no more....remember when you and folks kept l.a.wire. And crowns...and roadsters afloat...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

shoeone32 said:


> How many of you riders...hahahaha...have a dayton catalog....when the real comes out....ya.ll get quiet ....


let us know when "the real" comes out would ya?


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Well if your older, then why don't you grow the hell up and stop acting like an ignorant know it all teenager? I don't hop clown cars or consider bumperless cars lowriders, you can do that all you want and i don't want you're CHINAS that you claim to be Daytons. Good day, kid.


you dumb bitch my shit icecram paint job clean 2dr boxchev....paint pinstrip leafing....euro....clean motor chrome and painted fullframe...custom trailing arms up and low.....valour guts beat kolorbar....and still hop then do 90 mph on tha freeway....****** i.m real street0rida no junk .....


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> you dumb bitch my shit icecram paint job clean 2dr boxchev....paint pinstrip leafing....euro....clean motor chrome and painted fullframe...custom trailing arms up and low.....valour guts beat kolorbar....and still hop then do 90 mph on tha freeway....****** i.m real street junk .....


LOL:roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Tha chi.....stop? Know wonder chitown just started lowriden.......thank tha individuals cc for that..a black club.....lame ass outta towners


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

i bet yall got some chippin weak ass outdated shit........


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Tha chi.....stop? Know wonder chitown just started lowriden.......thank tha individuals cc for that..a black club.....lame ass outta towners


SAYS THE LOWRIDER LEGEND SHOEHORN


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

L.a. Runs it............chi ca go bullshit


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Cant we all get along ?how did it go from bolt on wheels to this??


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> L.a. Runs it............chi ca go bullshit


LA dont run shit only thing it runs is circus hopping


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Cant we all get along ?how did it go from bolt on wheels to this??


lmao


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Vote to...move to...offtopic....

Pretending that....shoeone32....is a black Captain Kirk....makes this thread.....a lot funnier....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lowlowlow said:


> Vote to...move to...offtopic....
> 
> Pretending that....shoeone32....is a black Captain Kirk....makes this thread.....a lot funnier....


 x2 funny shit


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

lowlowlow said:


> Vote to...move to...offtopic....
> 
> Pretending that....shoeone32....is a black Captain Kirk....makes this thread.....a lot funnier....


x3 move to off topic


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Vote that you lames wish ya.ll was in l.a........wish you had hot cars that look good ....drive gr8.... and hop better than anythank you got


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

You outoftowners otto be a shamed of your selves.....criticizing l.a.style but tryn to copy it.....your sorry ass city aint started this....yall just following...we set tha pace...we say whats kool....thats why ya.ll want or wanted a lowrider......los..angeles....county.......


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

lowlowlow said:


> Vote to...move to...offtopic....Pretending that....shoeone32....is a black Captain Kirk....makes this thread.....a lot funnier....


lol


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hurt feelings is bitches gentlemen......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lowlowlow said:


> Vote to...move to...offtopic....
> 
> Pretending that....shoeone32....is a black Captain Kirk....makes this thread.....a lot funnier....


:roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Glad this is shut down.....none of these dudes had tha right to question whats standard for lowriders because none of these dudes where from any place thats counts..or repitable lowriders...some didnt even have a lowlow........so kaboooooooooooooooooom........


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Glad this is shut down.....none of these dudes had tha right to question whats standard for lowriders because none of these dudes where from any place thats counts..or repitable lowriders...some didnt even have a lowlow........so kaboooooooooooooooooom........


guess what bitch it aint closed, and your bitch ass doesnt make the rules or sets the standards last i checked the japanese changed the game to what it is now 10 years ago


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

Lol wow


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I think people just realized that you're just a clown that THINKS you represent Cali and lowriding when you're netbanging as hard as any punk on here. Stop embarrassing yourself


shoeone32 said:


> Glad this is shut down.....none of these dudes had tha right to question whats standard for lowriders because none of these dudes where from any place thats counts..or repitable lowriders...some didnt even have a lowlow........so kaboooooooooooooooooom........


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i found a good picture of how shoeone's mind works


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> Glad this is shut down.....none of these dudes had tha right to question whats standard for lowriders because none of these dudes where from any place thats counts..or repitable lowriders...some didnt even have a lowlow........so kaboooooooooooooooooom........


your hoe ass still talking shit post pics of your bucket on your daytons


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Ya mamma gives head in bucks ****** so fuck ya life .....wanna be pics of my lowlows ...what iz you acar hop rat bitch.........buy tha dvd ******...or ckome to south central and get broke off....switches or hands........ole


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

lowlowlow said:


> I think people just realized that you're just a clown that THINKS you represent Cali and lowriding when you're netbanging as hard as any punk on here. Stop embarrassing yourself


shut yo ****** ass up.....i.m the only repitable rida in this forum.....all ya.ll is nobodies and that wont change guys......cant be me....hahahahahaha...some off yall dont have lowlows....hahahahaha....the japs bought they cars from l.a. ****** not know mezicans from chocago.....but yall newbootie bitches wasmt around so how you know.....if you was from l.a..county you would but you aint...ese....so sit low on yo donkey jackass


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

So chicago was lowriding when maude and goodtimes came out????????????????hell fuckn no...yall aint a factor in this game....2132310 run this....when william fridgarator perry play for tha bears was ya.ll lowriding..hell no.......when jordan played for tha bulls............was yall lowriders then..........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

When ??????? Motha fiucka......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

L.a life palm treez bombweed out tha medical store....and?the home of tha lowrider.........every set and barrio... So dont you wish you was here ...it dont snow...so we ride in tha winter....spring ...fall...summer...a strat over again.....24...7.......stop h8n on what you cant be............make?some dvd get some street credit then talk........like me............but you cant kause you aint.........singlepumpulux.....booxchevyshoe.... Tha 1........


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh at least make you tube *******.......i.m on there too hate on that crensahw blvd sunday night...live.......mad bout that too huh ..putos.......leva ...chivalas....would get snatched out yo rider and beat down ........l7 ......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

So what you h8n on the piston pump...square dump..woodgrain ..cvr...stellblock....fully wraped frame....lock up...custom trailing arms...and drive shaft....ckrome and red motor....kolorbar....tha video footage...thats just my chev.....we aint even got on my lac......hahahahahaha


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

1989 fleetwood rwd of course....350...what in a lac....tactair dumps rebiult..aka rounds....hilow pumps from tha 90s rebiult...working better than ever......spl amps...clairion head unit and 7 band digital eq...cvrs...6.5 efx comp speakers.....old school slowdown valves that yall. Dont have..i bet......anodized blackand chrome 100spokes........so yall hate one that and them 8 trojans batteries so it swang......street lux aint even finshed but better than your shit ........already......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

And i.ll serv any of you...... So thats why i.m talkn shit....i.m real and you guys are frauds....


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> shut yo ****** ass up.....i.m the only repitable rida in this forum.....all ya.ll is nobodies and that wont change guys......cant be me....hahahahahaha...some off yall dont have lowlows....hahahahaha....the japs bought they cars from l.a. ****** not know mezicans from chocago.....but yall newbootie bitches wasmt around so how you know.....if you was from l.a..county you would but you aint...ese....so sit low on yo donkey jackass





shoeone32 said:


> So chicago was lowriding when maude and goodtimes came out????????????????hell fuckn no...yall aint a factor in this game....2132310 run this....when william fridgarator perry play for tha bears was ya.ll lowriding..hell no.......when jordan played for tha bulls............was yall lowriders then..........





shoeone32 said:


> When ??????? Motha fiucka......





shoeone32 said:


> L.a life palm treez bombweed out tha medical store....and?the home of tha lowrider.........every set and barrio... So dont you wish you was here ...it dont snow...so we ride in tha winter....spring ...fall...summer...a strat over again.....24...7.......stop h8n on what you cant be............make?some dvd get some street credit then talk........like me............but you cant kause you aint.........singlepumpulux.....booxchevyshoe.... Tha 1........





shoeone32 said:


> Oh at least make you tube *******.......i.m on there too hate on that crensahw blvd sunday night...live.......mad bout that too huh ..putos.......leva ...chivalas....would get snatched out yo rider and beat down ........l7 ......





shoeone32 said:


> So what you h8n on the piston pump...square dump..woodgrain ..cvr...stellblock....fully wraped frame....lock up...custom trailing arms...and drive shaft....ckrome and red motor....kolorbar....tha video footage...thats just my chev.....we aint even got on my lac......hahahahahaha





shoeone32 said:


> 1989 fleetwood rwd of course....350...what in a lac....tactair dumps rebiult..aka rounds....hilow pumps from tha 90s rebiult...working better than ever......spl amps...clairion head unit and 7 band digital eq...cvrs...6.5 efx comp speakers.....old school slowdown valves that yall. Dont have..i bet......anodized blackand chrome 100spokes........so yall hate one that and them 8 trojans batteries so it swang......street lux aint even finshed but better than your shit ........already......





shoeone32 said:


> And i.ll serv any of you...... So thats why i.m talkn shit....i.m real and you guys are frauds....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

sneekyg909 said:


>




:drama:uffin:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> So chicago was lowriding when maude and goodtimes came out????????????????hell fuckn no...yall aint a factor in this game....2132310 run this....when william fridgarator perry play for tha bears was ya.ll lowriding..hell no.......when jordan played for tha bulls............was yall lowriders then..........


what you got something against chicago bro?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> what you got something against chicago bro?


i doubt he does other than he got clowned by them so hes acting bitter about it, im sure someone or himself thinks lolos built outside of cali arent lowriders too. but if you check another post on this site youll see another one flying the same club name with the same single track mind attitude which only says theyve been spoonfed the same shit.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> 1989 fleetwood rwd of course....350...what in a lac....tactair dumps rebiult..aka rounds....hilow pumps from tha 90s rebiult...working better than ever......spl amps...clairion head unit and 7 band digital eq...cvrs...6.5 efx comp speakers.....old school slowdown valves that yall. Dont have..i bet......anodized blackand chrome 100spokes........so yall hate one that and them 8 trojans batteries so it swang......street lux aint even finshed but better than your shit ........already......


Mr. 1 Uper, do you *EVER SHUT THE FUCK UP??? *


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

shoeone32 said:


> shut yo ****** ass up.....i.m the only repitable rida in this forum.....all ya.ll is nobodies and that wont change guys......cant be me....hahahahahaha...some off yall dont have lowlows....hahahahaha....the japs bought they cars from l.a. ****** not know mezicans from chocago.....but yall newbootie bitches wasmt around so how you know.....if you was from l.a..county you would but you aint...ese....so sit low on yo donkey jackass





shoeone32 said:


> So chicago was lowriding when maude and goodtimes came out????????????????hell fuckn no...yall aint a factor in this game....2132310 run this....when william fridgarator perry play for tha bears was ya.ll lowriding..hell no.......when jordan played for tha bulls............was yall lowriders then..........





shoeone32 said:


> When ??????? Motha fiucka......





shoeone32 said:


> L.a life palm treez bombweed out tha medical store....and?the home of tha lowrider.........every set and barrio... So dont you wish you was here ...it dont snow...so we ride in tha winter....spring ...fall...summer...a strat over again.....24...7.......stop h8n on what you cant be............make?some dvd get some street credit then talk........like me............but you cant kause you aint.........singlepumpulux.....booxchevyshoe.... Tha 1........





shoeone32 said:


> Oh at least make you tube *******.......i.m on there too hate on that crensahw blvd sunday night...live.......mad bout that too huh ..putos.......leva ...chivalas....would get snatched out yo rider and beat down ........l7 ......





shoeone32 said:


> So what you h8n on the piston pump...square dump..woodgrain ..cvr...stellblock....fully wraped frame....lock up...custom trailing arms...and drive shaft....ckrome and red motor....kolorbar....tha video footage...thats just my chev.....we aint even got on my lac......hahahahahaha





shoeone32 said:


> 1989 fleetwood rwd of course....350...what in a lac....tactair dumps rebiult..aka rounds....hilow pumps from tha 90s rebiult...working better than ever......spl amps...clairion head unit and 7 band digital eq...cvrs...6.5 efx comp speakers.....old school slowdown valves that yall. Dont have..i bet......anodized blackand chrome 100spokes........so yall hate one that and them 8 trojans batteries so it swang......street lux aint even finshed but better than your shit ........already......





shoeone32 said:


> And i.ll serv any of you...... So thats why i.m talkn shit....i.m real and you guys are frauds....


SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKEN LAME 
GET A FUCKEN JOB YOU HAVE TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS YOU COWARD


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

i got problem wit out0of townerz actin like they set tha bar.........they aint start this shit ....and then they disrespect it..l.a that iz werun this......and i.e 909 iz tha land of tha junk riderz...........still aint nobody tryn to hop.... I.m ali ..talkit and walkit .........sanbernadonothing..knows me well couldnt get a hop last time i was at perris hill park....shut yall down a few back at ayala park in rialto......who a.m i....a ***** ya cant beat real rida from tha street. .....west 323 side....90008.......ckrenshaw district......baldwin village to leimert park....where the lowriders are born...raised....and layed.........bumper and to rest.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ars!n said:


> Mr. 1 Uper, do you *EVER SHUT THE FUCK UP??? *


can you make me


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

i remember bolt ons back in the day cost 2 times more than chinas now days.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> can you make me


thanx for the elementary school flash back ***


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

SPOOK82 said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKEN LAME GET A FUCKEN JOB YOU HAVE TO MUCH TIME ON YOUR HANDS YOU COWARD


got a job bitch ...pimpin yo mamma....hit tha weed...lmao....at ya.ll yep stop wearn ya feelns on ya sleeve......haten on a rida...if i didnt put work in i wouldnt talk shit.....i paid my dues in full a real ***** in the streets b4 lowriden and after ........so what it do.......i aint hard to find....pop a bigfish dvd in and watch me......or come to l.a. Had prove youre a rider if ya so mad.....rrrr....angry..... We hate you shoe.......cause we cant be you.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ars!n said:


> thanx for the elementary school flash back ***


:roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ars!n said:


> thanx for the elementary school flash back ***


**** you are aint even got know car........probally on airbags.....bitchass..........


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> got a job bitch ...pimpin yo mamma....hit tha weed...lmao....at ya.ll yep *stop wearn ya feelns on ya sleeve*......haten on a rida...if i didnt put work in i wouldnt talk shit.....*i paid my dues in full a real ****** in the streets b4 lowriden and after ........so what it do.......*i aint hard to find....pop a bigfish dvd in and watch me.*.....or come to l.a. Had prove youre a rider if ya so mad.....rrrr....angry..... We hate you shoe.......cause we cant be you.....


pot calling the kettle black
who gives a shit, theres cats here who've paid higher dues and dont run around telling who is and who isnt a lowrider because of the fantasy narnia fucking like standards, youre nothing but a charlatanic ass clown.
no one want to see you sucking dick, you ride big fishes nuts so hard i wouldnt be surprised if they make a special nutrider edition.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Damn i know why ya.ll tripn on where the spokes is made...ya.ll dont have no rims....riden on dummies..hubcaps.....or early 90s bolt ons......or swangas texacan wires.....or bighubs ......truspokes....yeah you still have a rotary phone....fenerstone pumps...tailgate lift using mothafuckas....ridin on 15s....and lowprofiles....out of town any thang go.....hondas...pickup trucks.....z28...even 4door a chevy....but no fake daytons...ok......


----------



## The Dos Equis Guy (May 24, 2011)

shoeone32 said:


> And i.ll serv any of you...... So thats why i.m talkn shit....i.m real and you guys are frauds....





shoeone32 said:


> i got problem wit out0of townerz actin like they set tha bar.........they aint start this shit ....and then they disrespect it..l.a that iz werun this......and i.e 909 iz tha land of tha junk riderz...........still aint nobody tryn to hop.... I.m ali ..talkit and walkit .........sanbernadonothing..knows me well couldnt get a hop last time i was at perris hill park....shut yall down a few back at ayala park in rialto......who a.m i....a ***** ya cant beat real rida from tha street. .....west 323 side....90008.......ckrenshaw district......baldwin village to leimert park....where the lowriders are born...raised....and layed.........bumper and to rest.......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> pot calling the kettle blackwho gives a shit, theres cats here who've paid higher dues and dont run around telling who is and who isnt a lowrider because of the fantasy narnia fucking like standards, youre nothing but a charlatanic ass clown.no one want to see you sucking dick, you ride big fishes nuts so hard i wouldnt be surprised if they make a special nutrider edition.


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha you still dont have a lowrider........when you gone get 1...next week...next month.....next year!!???????????????so why you care..........slownslow.....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

The Dos Equis Guy said:


>


go katch a dui......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ars!n said:


> thanx for the elementary school flash back ***


lmao


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Mr boxchev lowrider class is in session....so sit down shut up and take notes......


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> pot calling the kettle blackwho gives a shit, theres cats here who've paid higher dues and dont run around telling who is and who isnt a lowrider because of the fantasy narnia fucking like standards, youre nothing but a charlatanic ass clown.no one want to see you sucking dick, you ride big fishes nuts so hard i wouldnt be surprised if they make a special nutrider edition.


mad cause you aint made know videos.....not even trucha.....thats cause you aint got a lowrider...oximoron....im on layitlow but dont have hydraulics....or a car that should have some......and i drive a civic ........lmao


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> lmao


lmao???????? 2delta dumps to the nose....6batteries...3on each side of tha trunk......lmao????????????????blowproof????????any body need a plunger.......


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Blahdeblahblah. Do you even know how to post a pic? Love to see the LA style you got going that you keep thumping your chest about. Looked through your posts, couldn't find anything. 

Here's Big Fish's youtube spot. http://www.youtube.com/user/bigfishproductions1

Post up which vid and what time your ride is at.




shoeone32 said:


> Damn i know why ya.ll tripn on where the spokes is made...ya.ll dont have no rims....riden on dummies..hubcaps.....or early 90s bolt ons......or swangas texacan wires.....or bighubs ......truspokes....yeah you still have a rotary phone....fenerstone pumps...tailgate lift using mothafuckas....ridin on 15s....and lowprofiles....out of town any thang go.....hondas...pickup trucks.....z28...even 4door a chevy....but no fake daytons...ok......


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Shitty topic ,got even more shittier


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

pits n lowriders said:


> why does everyone hate on chinas most of the people who dont even have a car so dont even got no say so in shit


 Nowadays, everyone is so used to paying $300-600 for a set of chinas, when you tell them the price of Daytons they start crying..
Don't realize what *quality* costs.. Too watered down from the flood of cheap, rusty chinas..



ars!n said:


> Mr. 1 Uper, do you *EVER SHUT THE FUCK UP??? *


 lol..*TRUTH*



65ragrider said:


> i remember bolt ons back in the day cost 2 times more than chinas now days.


My first set of 80 spoke bolt-ons were $732 w/tires with gold nipple and gold spinner..


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

and I'll take a 13" bolt on over a 100 spoke KO any day!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> mad cause you aint made know videos.....not even trucha.....thats cause you aint got a lowrider...oximoron....im on layitlow but dont have hydraulics....or a car that should have some......and i drive a civic ........lmao


ooo i was in a video tape only black people see ooooh i famous now ooooo. that aint shit and from the looks of it no one here even knows who you are. nothing wrong with a civic i was born a hot rodder turned enthusiast and with the bullshit that goes on this site i really wouldnt want to be one or recommend it to anybody else or speak positive about it.


look at that a civic riding lower than your car ever will, with a set of 2000$ bolt on wheels so much for your daytons


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

JustCruisin said:


> Nowadays, everyone is so used to paying $300-600 for a set of chinas, when you tell them the price of Daytons they start crying..
> Don't realize what *quality* costs.. Too watered down from the flood of cheap, rusty chinas..
> 
> 
> ...


i got nothing against chinas but its funny how some of them act almighty when they roll them.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> **** you are aint even got know car........probally on airbags.....bitchass..........


are your riding to ride or because your life is so pathetic and this is the only way you get noticed? All this bragging your doin I'd hate to see all that your compensating for in your miserable life. contiue your bitching....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

if you call your self a rider and know bout big fish what rock are you hiding under........and fish shows love to all race but not to **** like you hotroder....on layitlow....fuck off...me.m on vol 454851 to name a few....red metalac pearl 2 dr b0x or that gold boxchev...its all me....oh did mention i also had kurupted 84 caprice....the car from the magazine.....got rid of it jus as soon as i got it.....i didnt build it soi didnt care bout it....bigfish vol 10...and vol1.....like i said repitable rider......and china rims aint shit we no this...but you out of townerz aint no what was what yall was riden all kinds off goofy shit....bolt ons fake knockoffd....l.a...was riden daytons....mostly blacks.... fact........... 72&88 spokes..then came 100s...when fake 100s came out we wouldnt touch them at 1st........but know wit powdercoating and annodizzed who cares.....if you blow a tire hopn..3 wheeln what would you rather fuck up a 150$ rim or a 500$ rim........and i got some real dannadanes.....l.a....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

JustCruisin said:


> Nowadays, everyone is so used to paying $300-600 for a set of chinas, when you tell them the price of Daytons they start crying..Don't realize what *quality* costs.. Too watered down from the flood of cheap, rusty chinas.. lol..*TRUTH*My first set of 80 spoke bolt-ons were $732 w/tires with gold nipple and gold spinner..


back when you them they had daytons....youi would have got klowned riden on them..........they not even oldschool they just ole........it aint like bighubs or truspokes...or mclean laces with moons......crowms ...roadsters...l.a.wires...where bogus...fake knockoffs....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> ooo i was in a video tape only black people see ooooh i famous now ooooo. that aint shit and from the looks of it no one here even knows who you are. nothing wrong with a civic i was born a hot rodder turned enthusiast and with the bullshit that goes on this site i really wouldnt want to be one or recommend it to anybody else or speak positive about it.look at that a civic riding lower than your car ever will, with a set of 2000$ bolt on wheels so much for your daytons


this is how know your a ******.......why are you on layitlow you should be on ......lickemlow......is this the car you pick up transexual hookers in..........ricerocketqueer..........talkn to lowriders......wow.........you got a rainbow sticker on you car dont you.............


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ars!n said:


> are your riding to ride or because your life is so pathetic and this is the only way you get noticed? All this bragging your doin I'd hate to see all that your compensating for in your miserable life. contiue your bitching....


you tryn to be me but cant.........so you try to hate.....but then yoy still aint me.......so you went no where......wastin time hatin..........while i.m out here with reapect in ...the game.....fuck the internet aint never saw nobody 3wheel a computer......bitch...............


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> ooo i was in a video tape only black people see ooooh i famous now ooooo. that aint shit and from the looks of it no one here even knows who you are. nothing wrong with a civic i was born a hot rodder turned enthusiast and with the bullshit that goes on this site i really wouldnt want to be one or recommend it to anybody else or speak positive about it.look at that a civic riding lower than your car ever will, with a set of 2000$ bolt on wheels so much for your daytons


wow is that lowered......drop spindles.....wanna ride in my daewoooooooooo...............what we going drifting......fast and also furious.........kut yo nuts off chazz bono.........


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> if you call your self a rider and know bout big fish what rock are you hiding under........and fish shows love to all race but not to **** like you hotroder....on layitlow....fuck off...me.m on vol 454851 to name a few....red metalac pearl 2 dr b0x or that gold boxchev...its all me....oh did mention i also had kurupted 84 caprice....the car from the magazine.....got rid of it jus as soon as i got it.....i didnt build it soi didnt care bout it....bigfish vol 10...and vol1.....like i said repitable rider......and china rims aint shit we no this...but you out of townerz aint no what was what yall was riden all kinds off goofy shit....bolt ons fake knockoffd....l.a...was riden daytons....mostly blacks.... fact........... 72&88 spokes..then came 100s...when fake 100s came out we wouldnt touch them at 1st........but know wit powdercoating and annodizzed who cares.....if you blow a tire hopn..3 wheeln what would you rather fuck up a 150$ rim or a 500$ rim........and i got some real dannadanes.....l.a....


Damn thats impressive. You can type AND suck Fish's cock at the same time. I owned this, I was in this video, whoo hoo your still insignifigant :thumbsup: 

And you can talk all that shit about out of towners, but a SEATTLE car got the cover of the May issue of LRM, so your logic of area codes dictating (yes, I said dic, don't go getting all excited on me now....) what makes a real lowrider is null and void. No matter who's nuts you ride, your still a no body no matter what city you claim


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

If you dont like what i say its cause you dont like truth....and if you aint givin up no hops...line up it cause you cant beat me...aint tha baddest by far but i biuld my own car...........mad house proformace......cutsom hydraulics.........dues paid.....and back bumper laid..........shouts go out to real ridaz....and respect to the birth place.......l.a..............


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

ars!n said:


> Damn thats impressive. You can type AND suck Fish's cock at the same time. I owned this, I was in this video, whoo hoo your still insignifigant :thumbsup: And you can talk all that shit about out of towners, but a SEATTLE car got the cover of the May issue of LRM, so your logic of area codes dictating (yes, I said dic, don't go getting all excited on me now....) what makes a real lowrider is null and void. No matter who's nuts you ride, your still a no body no matter what city you claim


are you from seatac....better yet where did they get from......l.a.....******...during the crack cocaine trafficing in the mid80s.....but you bitches dont even know ...you learnd how to lowride in a magazine...or on the web.....****** you couldnt be me if you was my twin.....just like you.ll never be a respected lowrider......now who is riden who dick puto...i.m not tryn to ride like you and where you from.....am i....and fact you chivalas would have got jacked for yo daytons.on dA shaw..


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Too many chazz bono ........must be going around lownslow...riden on tens suck off sailors and truckers.....man you at tha wrong site......i think you was lookin for lickemlow.com


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

AGUILAR3 said:


> View attachment 366708
> :roflmao:


lownslow there you are


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow get a rainbow plaque and call yo club ....****.cc.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> wow is that lowered......drop spindles.....wanna ride in my daewoooooooooo...............what we going drifting......fast and also furious.........kut yo nuts off chazz bono.........


that car is juiced 

youre officially the dumbest ***** on this site


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Lownslow get a rainbow plaque and call yo club ....****.cc.....


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

AGUILAR3 said:


> View attachment 366708
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:





shoeone32 said:


> are you from seatac....better yet where did they get from......l.a.....******...during the crack cocaine trafficing in the mid80s.....but you bitches dont even know ...you learnd how to lowride in a magazine...or on the web.....****** you couldnt be me if you was my twin.....just like you.ll never be a respected lowrider......now who is riden who dick puto...i.m not tryn to ride like you and where you from.....am i....and fact you chivalas would have got jacked for yo daytons.on dA shaw..


What the fuck does crack got to do with lowriding? Now your just confused. Go take your rittalin, take some deep breaths and think before you type. Everythings going to be OOOOH KAAAAY, we're pulling for you


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh you ******* dont read well....and how do you think daytons where being bought bitches.....this is how know you aint ridaz.......it was a street thang...not for squares...foolass.....get out tha magazine and step on block.....out of town lames....


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> that car is juiced youre officially the dumbest ***** on this site


chazz bono when iz yo kona or scion xb coming out.....you must be a huero.........and youre dads a cross dresser......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> Oh you ******* dont read well....and how do you think daytons where being bought bitches.....this is how know you aint ridaz.......it was a street thang...not for squares...foolass.....get out tha magazine and step on block.....out of town lames....


rather be a norider than a [email protected]@$& that shit isnt lowriding nor will it ever be


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

This l.a.cultrue has taken over everywhere....and your mad it wasnt your town that started it....but you follow it ...so where the leader.....we are the head......and you are the .....................ass..........l.amo...i luv l.a.......lowangeles...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> chazz bono when iz yo kona or scion xb coming out.....you must be a huero.........and youre dads a cross dresser......


U STL JELLY CASE YUO BUTTMAD AT UR OWNINS 
BUTTFRUSTATED CUSE YUO NO GETS TEH DUEZ UR ENTIDED TO 
URE NOT A LO-RIDER UR JUST A NAGGER AND WILL ALWZ BE TEH SHIT OF TEH WHITES
UR NOT TEH BLAX UR TEH POOPS UR KIDZ EATS


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> This l.a.cultrue has taken over everywhere....and your mad it wasnt your town that started it....but you follow it ...so where the leader.....we are the head......and you are the .....................ass..........l.amo...i luv l.a.......lowangeles...


youre not part of said culture  no self respecting lowrider or car club will speak up for you and if they do theyll be going against everything they worked so hard but its people like you that keep dragging them down.

i doubt you left your car club willingly, they asked your ass to leave or kicked you out get that shit off your screen name youre only hurting that clubs image.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> rather be a norider than a [email protected]@$& that shit isnt lowriding nor will it ever be


why did a black guy pimp yo mamma...get her hooked on drugs...iz?this why you are a flaming ***.....in a scion wit hello kitty murals....shame


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> U STL JELLY CASE YUO BUTTMAD AT UR OWNINS BUTTFRUSTATED CUSE YUO NO GETS TEH DUEZ UR ENTIDED TO URE NOT A LO-RIDER UR JUST A NAGGER AND WILL ALWZ BE TEH SHIT OF TEH WHITESUR NOT TEH BLAX UR TEH POOPS UR KIDZ EATS


we no you was a rider on the retarded bus..dont forget yo helmet...droolin no spellin mothafucka.....ran cross the border did ya....pisa rider...ole...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> why did a black guy pimp yo mamma...get her hooked on drugs...iz?this why you are a flaming ***.....in a scion wit hello kitty murals....shame


ever seen the girls that go to scion shows? sign me up beats the shit out the cochinas at lowrider ones


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> we no you was a rider on the retarded bus..dont forget yo helmet...*droolin no spellin mothafucka*.....ran cross the border did ya....pisa rider...ole...


i doubt your level of intelligence will pick up this message









btw: check yours before you call someone out:thumbsup:


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Dont kut yo wirst chazz....you peckerwood swine flesh..smelln like wet dog.....wouldnt want ya to bleed all over those ricerocket sets.... Xl go cart....lmao ....like i said ...i.m ali...cant ouy talk me..think me or ride like i do


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> ever seen the girls that go to scion shows? sign me up beats the shit out the cochinas at lowrider ones


pics of that dude that had that opperation........yo brother...now sister


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> i doubt your level of intelligence will pick up this message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the pot you cook your meth in ...chazz


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> pics of that dude that had that opperation........yo brother...now sister


woudnt know if he or she did ask your homie only blacks from cali fuck trannies


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> woudnt know if he or she did ask your homie only blacks from cali fuck trannies


meth got you tweakn


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

shoeone32 said:


> is that the pot you cook your meth in ...chazz


figured your kool aid and mcdonalds filled mind couldnt figure that out

that being said heres some food for thought.

he who claims is none but a lame trying to make a name in a room full of walls


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

This chazz dude was on lickemlow.com and got confused.....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

GilbertGrape32 said:


> This chazz dude was on lickemlow.com and got confused.....


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

shoeone32 said:


> we no you was a rider on the retarded bus..dont forget yo helmet...droolin *no spellin mothafucka*.....ran cross the border did ya....pisa rider...ole...


oh the irony :rofl: okay cup cke, daddy's given you enough of his attention today, stop net banging and go out and play hm k


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Just pulled my rider.... tha caprice. back in tha yard tipn on friday in 87 degree weather....yeah what you lames do tonight.....drove ya lowlows....or sat on tha net hatin....


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Now supremes are bad ass,never out if style imo


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Now supremes are bad ass,never out if style imo


agreed. Wish I never sold mine


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tru*spokes are the shit!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

franciscojrandrade said:


> Tru*spokes are the shit!


Hell yeah! Definetly one of my favorites


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ars!n said:


> agreed. Wish I never sold mine


i have 2 OG 14" supremes but theyre the prewelds


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

72 spoke daytons 13inch....


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

This has went way off topic. Sorry to spoil the "fun" but it's time to close this down.


----------

